# Genie - HR44 - Wired Ethernet for Internet Access



## neur

Yesterday I had a new Genie system installed with 2 client receivers and a main receiver HR44. The physical installation when just fine , the problem arose when neither the technician nor his supervisor nor technical support knew how to provision the system for a wired ethernet cable to the HR44. Finally I stumbled on the solution while they were trying to reset everything. Here are the instructions for using a Genie HR44 wired ethernet for internet access
1)In your router setup turn off your router firewall
2)In your router setup turn off web filtering
3) VERY important make sure DHCP is enabled in your router
3)THIS IS THE MOST IMPORTANT PART
do NOT go into network setup in the Genie menu
4) On your remote press ( - ) the minus key and it should say Swim connected, Internet connected....Thats it, its just that simple
The network setting that you get to from the menu on the remote is just for a wireless setup.

Why did Directv make it so difficult to do such an easy thing.....Plug in and go with a few adjustments to your router......Just saying...have a great day...Bigboy65 :grin:


----------



## inkahauts

Um yeah. Pug in the cable then go to settings menu, and select connect follow the on screen prompts. Unless you had your router blocking it that is easy.

They actually tell installers not to hardware the genies as of yet, probably why they didn't know, even thoughts the same as any other hr2x. 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Drucifer

neur said:


> . . . .
> 
> Why did Directv make it so difficult to do such an easy thing.....Plug in and go with a few adjustments to your router......Just saying...have a great day...Bigboy65 :grin:


I don't know about its difficulty, But the reason wireless is pushed is because marketing thinks that make DirecTV equipment sound mo' modern.


----------



## WestDC

Wireless is "pushed" Because Most Homes are not hard wired for internet- and most home "NEW" Routers are Wireless


----------



## HoTat2

neur said:


> Yesterday I had a new Genie system installed with 2 client receivers and a main receiver HR44. The physical installation when just fine , the problem arose when neither the technician nor his supervisor nor technical support knew how to provision the system for a wired ethernet cable to the HR44. Finally I stumbled on the solution while they were trying to reset everything. Here are the instructions for using a Genie HR44 wired ethernet for internet access
> 1)In your router setup turn off your router firewall
> 2)In your router setup turn off web filtering
> 3) VERY important make sure DHCP is enabled in your router
> 3)THIS IS THE MOST IMPORTANT PART
> do NOT go into network setup in the Genie menu
> 4) On your remote press ( - ) the minus key and it should say Swim connected, Internet connected....Thats it, its just that simple
> The network setting that you get to from the menu on the remote is just for a wireless setup.
> 
> *Why did Directv make it so difficult to do such an easy thing.....Plug in and go with a few adjustments to your router......Just saying...have a great *day...Bigboy65 :grin:


I'm sort of surprised DIRECTV would try to do this at all;

The techs. are not (at least usually) taught to use wired ethernet to the Genie, nor should going into the router and making those adjustments have been necessary even if they had.

Just connect an "active" ethernet cable to the Genie and restart the receiver to turn off its internal CCK WiFi. Then run the network setup.

Done.


----------



## adamson

Whose instructions are these?

You never turn off your firewall for anything.

Use port range forwarding for "Network Services" example 27162-27163

UPNP should be off. More risk if on.

The whole networking aspect for the average user is not rocket science. Furthermore a lot of people here know how to set up their HR's for internet access already. BTW my firewall is on and it works.


----------



## sweep49

I don't understand why the router's firewall would need to be off. You are trying to access it locally, not from the outside world. I'd appreciate if someone could enlighten me.


----------



## dennisj00

I'm not sure whose 'instructions' those are, but NEVER turn off your router firewall. Be suspect of any information requiring you to do that.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Actually there is no need to use port forwarding for network services. That setting should be ignored.


----------



## inkahauts

I know I have never had to turn off my firewall.


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Getteau

I am running unsupported whole home over my ethernet network and all I had to do with my HR44 was to plug-in the ethernet cable before the guy powered it on the first time. It came up on wired and was able to see the rest of my DVR's.


----------



## LiQiCE

If you guys go under Menu -> Settings & Help -> Settings -> Info & Test -> More System Info

Scroll down to Network - what does it say under Ethernet?

I have the Ethernet cable plugged in and connected to my network - and it was plugged in when my HR44-700 booted up but it says "Disabled" under the System Info.

So it is using the DECA connection and it can see other receivers and also is getting an Internet connection from the CCK, but I was hoping to use Ethernet instead. I still need the CCK because it provides my HR2x's with Internet access.


----------



## The Merg

If you guys go under Menu -> Settings & Help -> Settings -> Info & Test -> More System Info

Scroll down to Network - what does it say under Ethernet?

I have the Ethernet cable plugged in and connected to my network - and it was plugged in when my HR44-700 booted up but it says "Disabled" under the System Info.

So it is using the DECA connection and it can see other receivers and also is getting an Internet connection from the CCK, but I was hoping to use Ethernet instead. I still need the CCK because it provides my HR2x's with Internet access.


If you are using a CCK, that will bridge your DECA cloud (receivers) to your home network. You do not need to run Ethernet to the HR44 then. If you run Ethernet to the HR44, it has a built-in bridge between the Ethernet port and its DECA so it can act as a CCK. In that case, you don't want to have the CCK hooked up. It's one or the other. Plugging Ethernet into the HR44 will allow your other receivers to see the Internet.

If you want to use the HR44 as your CCK, disconnect the other CCK and then reboot the HR44. If should pick up that you have the Ethernet cable connected.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader

Getteau said:


> I am running unsupported whole home over my ethernet network and all I had to do with my HR44 was to plug-in the ethernet cable before the guy powered it on the first time. It came up on wired and was able to see the rest of my DVR's.


Ditto



The Merg said:


> If you are using a CCK, that will bridge your DECA cloud (receivers) to your home network. You do not need to run Ethernet to the HR44 then. If you run Ethernet to the HR44, it has a built-in bridge between the Ethernet port and its DECA so it can act as a CCK. In that case, you don't want to have the CCK hooked up. It's one or the other. Plugging Ethernet into the HR44 will allow your other receivers to see the Internet.
> 
> If you want to use the HR44 as your CCK, disconnect the other CCK and then reboot the HR44. If should pick up that you have the Ethernet cable connected.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


What about using a BSF? Is that necessary when one is not using DECA, CCK, etc. at all, but instead has everything connected via ethernet?


----------



## HoTat2

Lord Vader said:


> Ditto
> 
> What about using a BSF? Is that necessary when one is not using DECA, CCK, etc. at all, but instead has everything connected via ethernet?


Only if there are any pre-H/HR-24 model receivers on the SWiM network, and any SD receivers of course.

Will require BSF filters at their satellite inputs.


----------



## wingrider01

inkahauts said:


> I know I have never had to turn off my firewall.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


If a tech told me to do that they would be escorted out of the house by my boot and then a call to Directv


----------



## Lord Vader

HoTat2 said:


> Only if there are any pre-H/HR-24 model receivers on the SWiM network, and any SD receivers of course.
> 
> Will require BSF filters at their satellite inputs.


There are. There are some HR20s, an HR21, and an HR22.

What about putting one BSF at the SWM16's out #2, from which the HR44's coax emanates?


----------



## The Merg

There are. There are some HR20s, an HR21, and an HR22.

What about putting one BSF at the SWM16's out #2, from which the HR44's coax emanates?


As answered in the other thread, yes, that will be fine.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Lord Vader

Answered there. Thanks.


----------



## peds48

Question, Is a BSF directional?


----------



## The Merg

Question, Is a BSF directional?


Yes.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

Yes.


- Merg

Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app
The the TS can installed the BSF as "intended" by DirecTV at the SWM16. they will need to remove the pigtail and install it "backwards" 


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## HoTat2

The Merg said:


> Yes.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


Directional?

I thought the BSF rejects the MoCA network signal from passing through it in either direction?


----------



## inkahauts

Directional?

I thought the BSF rejects the MoCA network signal from passing through it in either direction?
no it is direction believe it or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> no it is direction believe it or not.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk mobile app


Which is (was) my thinking given that DirecTV attaches the "pig tail" to prevent mistakes.


----------



## inkahauts

peds48 said:


> Which is (was) my thinking given that DirecTV attaches the "pig tail" to prevent mistakes.


 I think you are right about that.


----------



## peds48

inkahauts said:


> I think you are right about that.


if they are indeed directional (which I think they are), having the pigtail makes it that much easier.


----------



## Stevies3

adamson said:


> Use port range forwarding for "Network Services" example 27162-27163
> 
> is there any need to port forward these ports?


----------



## Steve

Stevies3 said:


> Use port range forwarding for "Network Services" example 27162-27163
> 
> *is there any need to port forward these ports?*
Click to expand...

Not for any DirecTV functionality I'm aware of. I've heard Clearwire customers might want to forward certain ports, though I'm not familiar with the reason why.


----------



## inkahauts

Not for any DirecTV functionality I'm aware of. I've heard Clearwire customers might want to forward certain ports, though I'm not familiar with the reason why.


Its for their voice services, you can get your voicemail via your DIRECTV box as I recall if you live in and use their voice mail services areas.


----------



## altereddezignz

My new genie was set up for wireless b/c i didnt have a hard line connected. There was one there but tech said to never use it? Anyways it will only stay connected for a little while and disconnects. When i press the arrow button right to look at weather app it keeps telling me no internet connection. I have 3 other wifi receives for my other tv's linking to the genie wirelessly but i would love for the genie to be hard wired since it is there already and hoping it would keep an active connection.


----------



## Laxguy

Tech told you a wrong thing. Connect the ethernet cable and that may just do it for your whole system.


----------



## peds48

altereddezignz said:


> My new genie was set up for wireless b/c i didnt have a hard line connected. There was one there but tech said to never use it? Anyways it will only stay connected for a little while and disconnects. When i press the arrow button right to look at weather app it keeps telling me no internet connection. I have 3 other wifi receives for my other tv's linking to the genie wirelessly but i would love for the genie to be hard wired since it is there already and hoping it would keep an active connection.


What are you download speeds?


----------



## PCampbell

Had an HR44 installed two weeks ago and I just connected it by cat 5 to my Uverse router gateway, thats all I did and all DVRs work great


----------



## Laxguy

Thanks for the update and your experience! The more the merrier.....


----------



## drpjr

I have been unable to get an internet connection using ethernet and an HR44. HR44 is only box, no whole home. Info page shows no DNS or Gateway settings. Dash page shows Internet: Never Connected. Have spent an hour with two under trained scripted CSR's with only solution: reset internet settings and unplug ethernet cable for 30 seconds in either order. No joy either way. HR44 is connected to a switch then a Comcast router. Switch is also connected to a Roku, Bluray and Samsung Smart TV. All their internet functions work perfectly. I swapped ethernet cables with the HR44 and the Bluray to confirm ethernet cables cables are good. D rep says I should contact service provider. I am not well versed in router settings so any specific instructions/help/direction would be much appreciated.


Just noticed this thread is a bit dated. Is there a better place to post?


----------



## peds48

drpjr said:


> I have been unable to get an internet connection using ethernet and an HR44. HR44 is only box, no whole home. Info page shows no DNS or Gateway settings. Dash page shows Internet: Never Connected. Have spent an hour with two under trained scripted CSR's with only solution: reset internet settings and unplug ethernet cable for 30 seconds in either order. No joy either way. HR44 is connected to a switch then a Comcast router. Switch is also connected to a Roku, Bluray and Samsung Smart TV. All their internet functions work perfectly. I swapped ethernet cables with the HR44 and the Bluray to confirm ethernet cables cables are good. D rep says I should contact service provider. I am not well versed in router settings so any specific instructions/help/direction would be much appreciated.
> 
> Just noticed this thread is a bit dated. Is there a better place to post?


Have you tried doing a Red Button Reset


----------



## drpjr

Yes. Twice. Once with an internet settings reset/ unplug ethernet cable for 30 secs before RBR, once after. Is this an issue that might require contacting Comcast? Is there any way to manually input DNS and Gateway settings In the wireless menu set-up?


----------



## WestDC

drpjr said:


> Yes. Twice. Once with an internet settings reset/ unplug ethernet cable for 30 secs before RBR, once after. Is this an issue that might require contacting Comcast? Is there any way to manually input DNS and Gateway settings In the wireless menu set-up?


What Router (model) & What Comcast Modem? Your Sig still shows AT&T Combo- I would suggest Looking at your (Windows) PC -Start- Search- (type) CMD - enter- at the dos prompt - Type ipconfig all (return) It will display your Curret Network settings for that pc.

Input a ipaddress and dns numbers into the HR44 - (not the same address) as the PC pick another number (any) you choose 
Example 192.168.1.50 -That would make the HR44 STATIC IP Address Which is okay. Fill in all other (PC) address the same to the HR44.

If that fails - log into your router and reboot (or) reset it to default and start again

If you have a D* CCK attached (Coax-to internet connected) Disconnect that first - when disconnected - reb button reset the hr44 and then when the TV picture comes back - connect your wired connect (RJ45) and the go to the menu and connect internet.


----------



## drpjr

Thanks for the detailed response. I'm still AT&T, This is for an elderly friend. No CCK. HR44 is only unit in system. I don't have the info on the router available to me at this time. Will a reset to default on the router have any effect on the home network? (tower, 2 laptops & an iPad) I believe the iPad is the only one wireless. After reset will router reassign new #'s to everything on the network or the same as before? Not sure of any fixed IP's.

When choosing an IP address for the HR44 in the router should I avoid the PC address and the other laptops too? Or if I choose two of the same # other than the PC will the router "bump" one to an unused number?

I'm not understanding: " Fill in all other (PC) address the same to the HR44". Won't the other IP addresses in the network already have the same IP address except for the last .digits? 

WAG here: In the advanced network settings in the HR44 the first two lines of the IP address are filled in. Are they valid? Can I use the DNS and Gateway #'s from the ip config search to complete the last two lines? Apologies if that was a silly question. I'm looking to avoid a router reset. I've never reset a router and am hesitant to do it for the first time on someone else's computer.


----------



## peds48

drpjr said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. I'm still AT&T, This is for an elderly friend. No CCK. HR44 is only unit in system. I don't have the info on the router available to me at this time. Will a reset to default on the router have any effect on the home network? (tower, 2 laptops & an iPad) I believe the iPad is the only one wireless. After reset will router reassign new #'s to everything on the network or the same as before?
> 
> When choosing an IP address for the HR44 in the router should I avoid the PC address and the other laptops too? Or if I choose two of the same # other than the PC will the router "bump" one to an unused number?
> 
> I'm not understanding: " Fill in all other (PC) address the same to the HR44". Won't the other IP addresses in the network already have the same IP address except for the last .digits?
> 
> WAG here: In the advanced network settings in the HR44 the first two lines of the IP address are filled in. Are they valid? Can I use the DNS and Gateway #'s from the ip config search to complete the last two lines? Apologies if that was a silly question. I'm looking to avoid a router reset. I've never reset a router and am hesitant to do it for the first time on someone else's computer.


Yes, factory reseting your router will cause the router to loose any information (unless you are using the default settings). IMO, if the HR44 is not getting an IP address by the router via DHCP, setting an static IP address wont do much as what is likely the cause for the receiver not getting an IP is that the HR44 is not able to communicate with the router. I would make sure that MAC address filtering is turned off along with any sort of firewalls. These devices are really plug n play, unless someone have made an effort to not make is so.


----------



## drpjr

peds48 said:


> I would make sure that MAC address filtering is turned off along with any sort of firewalls. .


That's in the PC settings, correct?


----------



## peds48

drpjr said:


> That's in the PC settings, correct?


no, the router.


----------



## WestDC

drpjr said:


> Thanks for the detailed response. I'm still AT&T, This is for an elderly friend. No CCK. HR44 is only unit in system. I don't have the info on the router available to me at this time. Will a reset to default on the router have any effect on the home network? (tower, 2 laptops & an iPad) I believe the iPad is the only one wireless. After reset will router reassign new #'s to everything on the network or the same as before? Not sure of any fixed IP's.
> 
> When choosing an IP address for the HR44 in the router should I avoid the PC address and the other laptops too? Or if I choose two of the same # other than the PC will the router "bump" one to an unused number?
> 
> I'm not understanding: " Fill in all other (PC) address the same to the HR44". Won't the other IP addresses in the network already have the same IP address except for the last .digits?
> 
> WAG here: In the advanced network settings in the HR44 the first two lines of the IP address are filled in. Are they valid? Can I use the DNS and Gateway #'s from the ip config search to complete the last two lines? Apologies if that was a silly question. I'm looking to avoid a router reset. I've never reset a router and am hesitant to do it for the first time on someone else's computer.


Not knowing what they are ip address range on your network -I don't know

The PC setting will give you a clue or logging into the router with display the range (EXAMPLE) 192.168.1.100 -192.168.1.250

Each Device Needs it's own Ipaddress.

Gateway to your modem (Example) 192.168.1.1.

IF the router is set to DCHP - Depending on what PC's are on the home network a Router reset should not cause a problem - If he has ever lost AC power it has reset


----------



## Laxguy

I'd say that setting a fixed IP and/or a reservation is not a great idea. It used to be. 

Resetting the router and also rebooting the DVR is the way to go. Unplugging the ethernet cable also seems nutso.


----------



## drpjr

peds48 said:


> Yes, factory reseting your router will cause the router to loose any information (unless you are using the default settings). IMO, if the HR44 is not getting an IP address by the router via DHCP, setting an static IP address wont do much as what is likely the cause for the receiver not getting an IP is that the HR44 is not able to communicate with the router. I would make sure that MAC address filtering is turned off along with any sort of firewalls. These devices are really plug n play, unless someone have made an effort to not make is so.


I will check the MAC filtering but am not too keen on turning off someone else's router firewall not fully understanding how vulnerable it could leave his computer.



WestDC said:


> IF the router is set to DCHP - Depending on what PC's are on the home network a Router reset should not cause a problem - If he has ever lost AC power it has reset


I will check for IP range and DCHP setting of the router. Also if he has battery back up. I doubt he is using any fixed IP's.



Laxguy said:


> I'd say that setting a fixed IP and/or a reservation is not a great idea. It used to be.
> 
> Resetting the router and also rebooting the DVR is the way to go. Unplugging the ethernet cable also seems nutso.


Unplugging the ethernet cable was at the behest of the two CSR's I wasted an hour talking to. Is there any order to use when resetting router and DVR?


----------



## Laxguy

I'd reset router (not necessarily factory reset) first, and when it's up and running, the DVR.


----------



## peds48

drpjr said:


> I will check the MAC filtering but am not too keen on turning off someone else's router firewall not fully understanding how vulnerable it could leave his computer.


the firewall suggestion was supposed to be a temporary test.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## drpjr

Thanks guys. I will try the reset option first as I can walk them through it over the phone. Next up would be the temporary shut down of the firewall. It might take a few days but I will report back.


----------



## ISWIZ

Just curious, how many "devices" should you see on the router if connected "wireless"? I'm seeing My HR-44 and the C51 both on my network which is fine but then there are 2 other non-network IP' showing up. Is that what I should be seeing? They are each coming off 2 DTV boxes but are showing IP's out of my range.


----------



## drpjr

I was able to go back over and do a pull the plug(no batt back-up) reset on the router and a through the menu reset on the HR44 with the cat6 connected the whole time. No joy. I then tried unplugging the cat6 before resetting both router+HR44 then plugging cat6 back in. Nothing. I sill have to talk to the guy who set up the router to see if any firewall or MAC filtering could be interfering. That's above my pay grade so if he wants to mess with that or do a full router reset I'm out of the loop. Thanks for all the tips.


----------

